# Phoebe



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

On sunday I went to the pet store and saw that their lone rat was likely pregnant. Someone had abandoned her there likely due to the pregnancy and I just couldn't leave her. She's a very pretty little girl and I'm working hard to build a bond with her as quickly as possible. I will likely use this thread to post pics of her and the litter if she is indeed pregnant


----------



## BuddyB (Dec 4, 2014)

What a pretty girl. She's a lucky lady.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She's getting big and has built herself a nest! I'd say she'll have pups by the end of the week


----------



## dolliegrrl12 (Dec 26, 2014)

awww how sweet! that's sort of along the same lines of how I got my babies. A friend of mine got a rat out of the feeder bin and she was pregnant. A few days later she had 12 pups. 4 weeks later I have my two boys!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a huge sucker for mama rats in need. I'll pick up pregnant rats or rats with litters as long as I know I have room for them. Those mamas always end up being the best rats too


----------



## Ratsinmybeard (Dec 27, 2014)

She's cute for sure.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 2, 2015)

awhhh


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It seems that Phoebe was not as far along as I expected and is still ballooning >.< Makes me wonder about the size of this soon-to-be litter.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep us posted, everyone loves babies! Mammy is gorgeous too!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if maybe something is wrong with Phoebe :/ It has been nearly two weeks since I picked her up and she already looked pregnant then, but still no babies. She seems healthy as far as eating, drinking and moving around but I feel like either she should have popped by now or I should at least see more growth than I have. Maybe it's just that I look at her everyday and it's just one of those things that you don't notice the gradual change. I'm missing my kitchen scale somehow, so I haven't been able to keep track of her actual weight.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, it's been 2 weeks now and I've come to the conclusion that she either started reabsorbing the babies or I was wrong and she's just a fat rat lol. I ruled out possible late onset megacolon because she's a little pooping machine just like all my other rats and all her poops are normal. I introduced her to my sweetest girl, Freyja, and they hit it off immediately, so they're now housed together in the bottom half of the DFN. I'm not sure if I'm just going to leave it that way or introduce the rest of them to her and open up the whole cage for them. She's an older lady, probably around a year, so it might be more difficult introducing her to my less amicable gals. She's doing really well with interacting with me but is still learning that hard nibbles are not ok and doesn't like being picked up, but according to the store I got her from she was not handled by the people who abandoned her, so I think she's doing extremely well considering.
View attachment 194297


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, in any case she's an adorable little thing.  So glad you rescued her! It does sound like she is doing pretty well, considering how old she is with no previous human interaction.


----------

